# Microsoft Still Trying To Force Windows 10 Upgrade On Users



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read this article earlier this morning and decided to pass it on.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/micr...-on-windows-7-and-8-1-pcs-report-497234.shtml

I'm sure other articles about it have been released by now.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just read at your link Frank, seems strange they didn't include the KB number for the update in question.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got about a dozen Windows 7 updates not installed and hidden to avoid this.

Tomorrow is "Patch Tuesday", so I'm waiting to see what updates Microsoft tries to sneak in on us for Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'll be keeping a close eye on any new updates for 7 too.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

KB #'s would be helpful. Its Tuesday AM and I haven't seen any updates yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got *GWX Control Panel 1.6.0.1* in "monitor" mode in this Windows 7 desktop.

The Patch Tuesday updates will arrive here about mid-afternoon.

I'm waiting to see if it displays a Windows 10 alert about any of the updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Excluding the MSRT and Silverlight updates, I received these updates today for Windows 7 64-bit.
*GWX Control Panel 1.6.0.1* was in monitor mode and didn't display anything relating to Windows 10.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's KB3112148 for? I get that one for Windows 8.1 64-bit and when clicking on "More information" get "This page does not exist." I've installed all other updates on two systems, but am not installing this one yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm right in the middle of updating 3 desktops:
One with Windows 7 Pro 64
One with Windows 7 Pro 64 and Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
One with Windows 7 Pro 64-bit and Windows XP Pro 32-bit
so I'm keeping busy and haven't researched any of the updates yet.
GWX Control Panel isn't alerting to any trace of Windows 10, and is showing Windows 7 in each one to be safe from the forced upgrade.
I'm installing all the updates for now.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## anilsarwal (Oct 25, 2006)

flavallee said:


> I'm right in the middle of updating 3 desktops:
> One with Windows 7 Pro 64
> One with Windows 7 Pro 64 and Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> One with Windows 7 Pro 64-bit and Windows XP Pro 32-bit
> ...


I feel they should rather offer upgrade via a download file. Huge data being wasted time and again on 3 GB updates!

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

anilsarwal said:


> I feel they should rather offer upgrade via a download file. Huge data being wasted time and again on 3 GB updates!
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


I'm using W7 32 bit and thought KB 3112343 looked suspicious and so deselected and 'hid' it;https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3112343

I also have GWX Control Panel but didn't install the latest version until after I installed 9 patches. It shows that the 'Get Windows 10 App' is installed on my computer but is not enabled or running and that I don't have any W10 download folders. I have enabled GWX monitoring and will be keeping an eye on it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> What's KB3112148 for? I get that one for Windows 8.1 64-bit and when clicking on "More information" get "This page does not exist."


It's now described as a Time Zone update. I have installed it.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Had the same updates as Flavallee this AM. All installed OK and GWX shows no win 10 stuff. 

Yesterday on my WIN 10 machine, it installed a cumulative update for WIN 10 and it looks like I got a new app. A new way to get to administrative tools. ???


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

FWIW after looking at TOGG's link I have hidden KB3112343 as it involves upgrading to 10.


----------



## anilsarwal (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, I also got the update. They should really offer to download the updates and install manually. I kept the machine on whole night for the updates to be downloaded and installed. Some times even that doesn't help! 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like Microsoft is ratcheting up its aggressiveness even more to get people to install Windows 10. 

http://news.softpedia.com/news/micr...s-no-longer-offers-reject-option-497486.shtml

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## anilsarwal (Oct 25, 2006)

This is a great harassment to say the least. The updates, one after the other don't install. Precious data and time both are being wasted. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can download and install 10 yourself in your own time using the tool here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/sof...s10?36261b60-2f68-4336-abe2-4b00f210b6aa=True
I would read the whole page carefully first before doing anything else.

I'm getting seriously annoyed with Micro$oft over this now. Linux anyone ?


----------



## anilsarwal (Oct 25, 2006)

I did that but the updates keep on appearing! Hope they would find a better way! 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Frank, my brother doesn't want to upgrade his windows 7 gaming laptop to windows 10 because some of his games may not work in windows 10 so i was wondering if the GWX Control Panel would stop windows 10 from accidently being installed on his machine. If yes where can i downloaded it from & how do i set it to stop all windows 10 installs. I've had to remove & hide the update that installs the upgrade to windows 10 notice from my brothers pc 3 times already & he just told me i gotta do it a 4th time. NOOOOOOOO


----------



## domination2580 (Dec 12, 2015)

I want to do the same thing!will that control panel work? How do I delete the update?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*GWX Control Panel*
The current version is 1.6.0.1.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## domination2580 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you sir

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks frank.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here we go! 

The KB3035583 update for the "Get Windows 10" app just popped up in the Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit desktop that I'm on right now.

Needless to say, I hid it - again!

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here - sent it straight to HIDDEN along with its other siblings.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Same for Windows 8.1.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Same here on Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32 bit, so I've hidden it.


----------



## NZGirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, I've read this thread, downloaded the GWX control panel (thanks Frank) and have removed all the windows 10 stuff. I have the control panel set like the example on this thread. I've read the FAQ from the GWX site and my understanding is that the "Are Windows update OS upgrades enabled?" {NO} pertains only to further updates of Windows 10. ie, I will still continue to get updates and security patches etc for my Windows 7 OS. Is this correct? thanks.


----------

